# Uber driver leaves suitcase on St corner... woman claims $25,000 loss



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Words simply fail me. This woman's world is so far removed from mine that it is like looking at another species at the zoo. OK, the Uber driver made a mistake, a costly one. but it's not like he left a child behind....
Ah, I'm tired and probably should not even be on the forum just now...

But this woman's suitcase had clothes and accessories that apparently cost 2x what I need to live on for a year. I'm sorry honey; I just can't feel your pain!

*Uber offered me $60 after driver cost me $25K in clothes*
By Julia Marsh



May 24, 2018 | 11:50am | Updated May 24, 2018 | 5:21pm

Modal Trigger








Daniella Zakarya Patrick McMullan


A Manhattan real estate broker returning from a five-day destination-wedding in Mexico was apoplectic when she discovered that her Uber driver had left her suitcase - containing $25,000 worth of designer clothes and accessories - on a city sidewalk.

Douglas Elliman broker Daniella Zakarya told The Post she was exiting an Uber driver's Toyota Camry on East 16th Street around 2 a.m.on May 8 when she realized her suitcase wasn't in the trunk.

That's when the driver allegedly admitted he'd accidentally left it on the sidewalk as he was dropping off her brother on Delancey Street, she said.

"From 16th Street we shoot back down to Delancey," Zakarya recalled. "I saw all of my things sprawled all over the lanes on Delancey.

"It was my first cousin's five-day wedding extravaganza so naturally you pack your best things - jewelry, shoes, clothing sunglasses," she said.

Her Dior sunglasses were shattered. Her Alexander Wang heels were twisted and cracked. Her Hermes dress was missing.

"My suitcase was ripped five different ways. It had been run over by a truck or a car multiple times," she said.

"Basically my entire suitcase was destroyed because the driver was careless and forgetful and completely unapologetic," she fumed.

So now she's suing Uber - which only offered to refund her $60 fare from JFK Airport - and the driver to refund the costs of the goods.

"We've repeatedly complained and they've said they're not responsible," her attorney, Mark Shirian, said.

An Uber spokeswoman said, "We are looking further into this claim and will decline to comment on this active litigation."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If your shit is that valuable, maybe you should have picked it up yourself.

Maybe if you had taken a ride that costs more than $1.30 per mile, and be driven by someone who makes over $9.21 per hour, they might have given a darn about your overpriced clothes.

I can't believe I am saying this... I hope Uber wins that lawsuit!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

25k in clothes and she is taking Uber X ?

This lady has her priorities mixed up. Kinda looks like a dude but I digress....


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I disagree. If she has any proof of the value of the contents she deserves every penny of replacement value.

Perhaps you missed the part of the story where the driver admitted leaving the suitcase on the sidewalk after he dropped off her brother, presumably he had to remove her bag to get to his then forgot to put the bag back in the car.

Drive is negligent and he or uber should pay.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Bag, maam? What bag?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> I disagree. If she has any proof of the value of the contents she deserves every penny of replacement value.
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of the story where the driver admitted leaving the suitcase on the sidewalk after he dropped off her brother, presumably he had to remove her bag to get to his then forgot to put the bag back in the car.
> 
> Drive is negligent and he or uber should pay.


Probably just a small fraction of her wardrobe. Sorry GH, but I have no sympathy for the 1%ers 
who never tip but always seems to let a hint drop as to how wealthy they are.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I wanna kiss her rich perfumed behind


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> Probably just a small fraction of her wardrobe. Sorry GH, but I have no sympathy for the 1%ers
> who never tip but always seems to let a hint drop as to how wealthy they are.


Well, one of the first steps to being rich is acting like you are. It's why our pop culture sphere is the way it is now, a bunch of pretenders who end up making real money. It is also why our president is who he is.

This lady should be punched a couple of times. Not particularly hard. Some people need to be woken up.



Mista T said:


> If your shit is that valuable, maybe you should have picked it up yourself.
> 
> Maybe if you had taken a ride that costs more than $1.30 per mile, and be driven by someone who makes over $9.21 per hour, they might have given a darn about your overpriced clothes.
> 
> I can't believe I am saying this... I hope Uber wins that lawsuit!


Yeah this always baffled me, on the ungrateful people. You spent $100 bucks at dinner but want a $5 dollar (safe) ride home.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess I don't get this one. Assuming she's not lying about what the driver said to her he probably thought it was her brother's bag and he pulls it out, but somehow the brother doesn't notice it?

So at 2ish in the morning not only was her luggage run over, how we're not sure since the driver apparently left it on sidewalk not in the street to get run over, but someone went through her luggage, which I'm sure had a lock given the value of the items in it, picked probably the most expensive dress, took it, and left the rest of the expensive dresses, shoes, sunglasses, for others to pick through, and no mention of missing jewelry, and speaking of jewelry who puts jewelry in checked luggage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gung-Ho said:


> I disagree. If she has any proof of the value of the contents she deserves every penny of replacement value.
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of the story where the driver admitted leaving the suitcase on the sidewalk after he dropped off her brother, presumably he had to remove her bag to get to his then forgot to put the bag back in the car.
> 
> Drive is negligent and he or uber should pay.


For Uberx prices she should load her own damn bag and she wouldn't have this problem.

If you've been driving 12 hours a day for the last 2 years I guess you start to forget things.



Gung-Ho said:


> I disagree. If she has any proof of the value of the contents she deserves every penny of replacement value.
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of the story where the driver admitted leaving the suitcase on the sidewalk after he dropped off her brother, presumably he had to remove her bag to get to his then forgot to put the bag back in the car.
> 
> Drive is negligent and he or uber should pay.


When riders are negligent and damage our cars uber calls it normal wear and tear. Or wants the insurance deductible.

And my car is worth a lot less than her clothes.n No sympathy here.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Words simply fail me. This woman's world is so far removed from mine that it is like looking at another species at the zoo. OK, the Uber driver made a mistake, a costly one. but it's not like he left a child behind....
> Ah, I'm tired and probably should not even be on the forum just now...
> 
> But this woman's suitcase had clothes and accessories that apparently cost 2x what I need to live on for a year. I'm sorry honey; I just can't feel your pain!
> ...


That beeyotch should have taken a gd limo if she wanted someone to tote & babysit her expensive luggage


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If it's like my girl she probably didn't wear half the stuff either lol but prepared for ice skating in Mexico with long John's and mittens....... just in case


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> I disagree. If she has any proof of the value of the contents she deserves every penny of replacement value.
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of the story where the driver admitted leaving the suitcase on the sidewalk after he dropped off her brother, presumably he had to remove her bag to get to his then forgot to put the bag back in the car.
> 
> Drive is negligent and he or uber should pay.


BS.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

i hope the driver took the belt parkway to get most of that $60 fare


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The only thing I would renember is where the button for the trunk is.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> I disagree. If she has any proof of the value of the contents she deserves every penny of replacement value.
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of the story where the driver admitted leaving the suitcase on the sidewalk after he dropped off her brother, presumably he had to remove her bag to get to his then forgot to put the bag back in the car.
> 
> Drive is negligent and he or uber should pay.


An employer can not make you pay for damages


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

KellyC said:


> That beeyotch should have taken a gd limo if she wanted someone to tote & babysit her expensive luggage


Sorry I don't get this "Let's attack the victim" mentality. A checked bag is worth what it's worth, certainly in most cases much more than $60. If hers had really expensive stuff in it, that doesn't make her a "beeyotch". Sounds more like jealousy on your part. And regardless of what class of Uber she decides to take, she should expect safe passage of her bag. Sorry, those are just lame and unfair putdowns to a valid claim IMO.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Sorry I don't get this "Let's attack the victim" mentality. A checked bag is worth what it's worth, certainly in most cases much more than $60. If hers had really expensive stuff in it, that doesn't make her a "beeyotch". Sounds more like jealousy on your part. And regardless of what class of Uber she decides to take, she should expect safe passage of her bag. Sorry, those are just lame and unfair putdowns to a valid claim IMO.


Couldn't disagree more in this case. How the hell is the Uber driver supposed to know which bags are hers & which ones belong to the brother? The brother should have said something. Or princess should have gotten out of the car and kept an eye on her 25k worth of stuff.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

No court on earth is going to award her a dime. And she knows it. She is looking for a settlement.

The driver did nothing wrong. How would he know who's bags are whose? She was negligent in that she didn't get out to check.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

KellyC said:


> Couldn't disagree more in this case. How the hell is the Uber driver supposed to know which bags are hers & which ones belong to the brother? The brother should have said something. Or princess should have gotten out of the car and kept an eye on her 25k worth of stuff.


Really? "How is he supposed to know"? How about having half a brain and ASKING.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> Sorry I don't get this "Let's attack the victim" mentality. A checked bag is worth what it's worth, certainly in most cases much more than $60. If hers had really expensive stuff in it, that doesn't make her a "beeyotch". Sounds more like jealousy on your part. And regardless of what class of Uber she decides to take, she should expect safe passage of her bag. Sorry, those are just lame and unfair putdowns to a valid claim IMO.


Airlines limit what they will pay for lost luggage. Her luggage wasn't even lost, as they found it damaged in the street.



hanging in there said:


> Sorry I don't get this "Let's attack the victim" mentality. A checked bag is worth what it's worth, certainly in most cases much more than $60. If hers had really expensive stuff in it, that doesn't make her a "beeyotch". Sounds more like jealousy on your part. And regardless of what class of Uber she decides to take, she should expect safe passage of her bag. Sorry, those are just lame and unfair putdowns to a valid claim IMO.


A used dress is nearly worthless


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Really? "How is he supposed to know"? How about having half a brain and ASKING.


How about the brother saying to the driver that's his sister's bag?maybe she should sue her brother for leaving her suitcase on the street.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> How about the brother saying to the driver that's his sister's bag?maybe she should sue her brother for leaving her suitcase on the street.


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

I wonder if he the ended the trip before going back to look for her suitcase. I hope the driver didn't have his fair adjusted. Lol


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Rat said:


> Airlines limit what they will pay for lost luggage. Her luggage wasn't even lost, as they found it damaged in the street.
> 
> A used dress is nearly worthless


Unless perhaps if it has a certain presidential stain.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Ultimately it is her property and her responsibility. If the contents were so important why didn't she watch the suitcase to make sure it was loaded into the trunk?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Ultimately it is her property and her responsibility. If the contents were so important why didn't she watch the suitcase to make sure it was loaded into the trunk?


Agreed. I pick up at the airport, people put bags in the trunk. "Want to put your backpack in there also? It's all going to the same place." "No, I will keep that up here with me." Must be important stuff in there.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This is why you don't handle passenger luggage. If you touch it, they'll sue your ass if something happens to it. If you never touch it, they can't hold you liable. 

My insurance doesn't cover other peoples baggage. Does yours? If not, make people take responsibility for their own shit.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I feel bad for the driver. I hope Uber has him covered in the lawsuit. The mere fact he is named separately in the lawsuit will force him to pay thousands of dollars in legal fees if Uber's lawyers don't agree to defend him.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I couldn't net $25K from Uber is I worked a lifetime.



Seamus said:


> I feel bad for the driver. I hope Uber has him covered in the lawsuit. The mere fact he is named separately in the lawsuit will force him to pay thousands of dollars in legal fees if Uber's lawyers don't agree to defend him.


If he's driving for Uber he's probably broke. Just defend yourself before throwing money away on a lawyer, if you lose you owe $25K but they can't get blood from a stone.

It was her negligence too, if it was so valuable she should have made sure it made it into the car. You can tell she's angry too, all that money and plastic surgery can't even help her.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Rat said:


> Airlines limit what they will pay for lost luggage. Her luggage wasn't even lost, as they found it damaged in the street.
> 
> A used dress is nearly worthless


I don't understand this quote at all. I wear all of my clothing much more than just one time.... so to me my used clothes have a great deal of value, if only to me....
And if I catch anyone else messing with my underwear we'll see if nasty shorts have teeth!~


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

Gung-Ho said:


> I disagree. If she has any proof of the value of the contents she deserves every penny of replacement value.
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of the story where the driver admitted leaving the suitcase on the sidewalk after he dropped off her brother, presumably he had to remove her bag to get to his then forgot to put the bag back in the car.
> 
> Drive is negligent and he or uber should pay.


You do know drivers are not obligated to carry bags, right? There are no lifting requirements to become a driver and no worker's compensation, unless you pay for a service like Aflac yourself. I will *assist* and have assisted riders with bags when they're polite and respectful; when they give me attitude or act like it's my duty, I open the hatch and will look at them blankly until they realize I won't be loading their things, at which point they usually look embarrassed when, I'm guessing, they remember how low-paid I am which is why they started off treating me like a peasant in the first place. My rating is not bad either (in the low 4.9's, but I'd like to raise it since I see other rideshares care about it), but honestly, I can't be consumed about whether the rating goes down a little.

If she handled her own bags, maybe his rating would've gone down some and he might've not been tipped, but now he's definitely been rated badly with no tip and still has to deal with this issue. The bag carrying/loading is a courtesy, not a requirement, and the only thing we agree to provide are a safe, timely trips to riders' destinations.

And, ugh, the fact that she had clothes worth that much in only one suitcase, then requested an UberX but wanted personal car/driver treatment really bugs me. If her luggage was so valuable to her, why didn't she even look long enough to see whether it was put in the trunk; she obviously just jumped right into the vehicle and didn't even attempt to assist the driver with *her* bag. Even in her complaint it sounds like she thought she was entitled to him taking care of her belongings. Smh.


----------

